# Cemetery pressure crack!



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Guys be aware that end of day yesterday a huge pressure crack had heaved up about 150yrds off shore.
Had water running through it in spots.
We had to walk along it and found an area that was still solid.
Be carefull out there also, some spots we drilled were 2", some were 6".


----------



## Plague0804 (Jan 16, 2014)

There was one at 305. I can't believe there were so few guys with spud bars. There were 20 shanties at 305 yesterday and very few guys spudding. Our spud was going through all over.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

pressure crack runs the length of the lake. I was fishing south of the causeway and the lake rumbled like a jet was flying over.


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Was out of I.S. this morning. The crack runs right up the center of the lake. Looks like it was 'bleeding'. Crossed very carefully.


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

Yea, we were about 200 yrds away when it heaved up and moved.
Pucker factor 9.7
Just wanted to let guys know what conditions were at cemetery sunday...
Unfortunately this warm up is goin to make already sketchy areas worse.
Hopin to be headed north to my sis house in 2 weeks(12"+) of ice and growing.Chippewa falls, Wisconsin area


----------



## Bw3 (Jan 23, 2013)

My buddy and I fished the cemetery Sunday missed a few crappie. Walleye would come up and check our bait but wouldn't commit on the camera! Definitely had to walk a ways to be able to cross the crack! It was great to get out even though the fishing stunk!!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Plague0804 said:


> There was one at 305. I can't believe there were so few guys with spud bars. There were 20 shanties at 305 yesterday and very few guys spudding. Our spud was going through all over.


I drilled 10 holes and all of them were measured 5.5 -6.5 inches. That might be why. I spudded and did not go through. 

Caught about 5 -6" walleye spikes some dink perch and lost one nice crappie. 
Beautiful day and hope the ice lasts!!


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Yesterday was one of those days that you almost needed a change of underwear. Fishing was horrible off the cemetary. Ice was very noisy. Bluebird skies and loud ice made the fish not bite well


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

keepinitreel said:


> I drilled 10 holes and all of them were measured 5.5 -6.5 inches. That might be why. I spudded and did not go through.
> 
> Caught about 5 -6" walleye spikes some dink perch and lost one nice crappie.
> Beautiful day and hope the ice lasts!!


People have the people are out there im fine mentality and that's when you get into trouble. We crossed a 100 yd section of 2-3" ice yesterday while most other ice was 5-7". It's still early. A spud is a cheap investment that can save your life. I spudded the whole way out and whole way in. Never felt unsafe it's just natural habit for me early and late ice. We maybe seen 3-4 other guys with spud bars all day

Hunt4smallies thanks for letting my buddy know on the way out where to cross. It was flexing like crazy when we crossed on the way off the lake. Fishing sucked for our group. 11 guys had 2 keeper eyes and 1 crappie. All of the 11 left at 11 besides my shanty and went home. My buddy you talked to got 2 keeper eyes right before dark. Tons of small perch all day. We left at prime time because we didn't wanna cross that at night.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

That crack runs all the way N/NW to the causeway corner.

The "other people are out" way of checking ice is as dangerous as it gets.


----------

